# 2/75, Ocean Venture '81



## Ravage (Jun 6, 2009)

Some 'old school' photos.






Download HiRes





Download HiRes





Download HiRes





Download HiRes





Download HiRes


----------



## Ravage (Jun 6, 2009)

Download HiRes





Download HiRes





Download HiRes


----------



## 7point62 (Jun 6, 2009)

About the guy with two watches. That looks like the Seiko I lost at Ft Sherman.


----------



## jds (Jun 6, 2009)

Man! I miss those "flower power" cammies.


----------



## 8'Duece (Jun 7, 2009)

7point62 said:


> About the guy with two watches. That looks like the Seiko I lost at Ft Sherman.



Hey HOMO, I think I picked that watch up in Colone on a dimestore counter. :eek:


----------



## 7point62 (Jun 7, 2009)

82ndtrooper said:


> Hey HOMO, I think I picked that watch up in Colone on a dimestore counter. :eek:




That's _Mister Homo Sir_, to you, Private.


----------



## car (Jun 7, 2009)

82ndtrooper said:


> Hey HOMO, I think I picked that watch up in Colone on a dimestore counter. :eek:



That's prolly not all you picked up at the dime store in Colon......does the word "queco" mean anything to you?


----------



## 7point62 (Jun 7, 2009)

car said:


> That's prolly not all you picked up at the dime store in Colon......does the word "queco" mean anything to you?




Bwahahaha..._recibir un aplauso_; to get a clap, so to speak?


----------



## 8'Duece (Jun 8, 2009)

car said:


> That's prolly not all you picked up at the dime store in Colon......does the word "queco" mean anything to you?




Does shots in the ass count after hangin there for awhile ??? :doh::confused:


----------



## car (Jun 8, 2009)

...well, a buddy once told me a story about picking up a whore on "Avenida 4th of July," getting her into the back of a cab, reaching into her panties, and coming up with a handful of balls. :eek:

"She" was a queco! 

There's another story about one of my God fearing, happily married pilots.......:uhh:


----------



## 8'Duece (Jun 8, 2009)

car said:


> ...well, a buddy once told me a story about picking up a whore on "Avenida 4th of July," getting her into the back of a cab, reaching into her panties, and coming up with a handful of balls. :eek:
> 
> "She" was a queco!
> 
> There's another story about one of my God fearing, happily married pilots.......:uhh:



Now that's what I call *DRUNK.*  :eek:

Avenida ? On the 4th of July ?  What year ??


----------



## car (Jun 8, 2009)

82ndtrooper said:


> Now that's what I call *DRUNK.*  :eek:
> 
> Avenida ? On the 4th of July ?  What year ??



As you came over the Bridge of the Americas, the "highway" became "4th of July Avenue." Yet another bone of contention with the Panamutts. If you look back into the history of us finally throwing Carapin;a on a C-130 in shackles, there were many university student protests along the Avenida Quatro de Julio.


----------



## Bravo Five Romeo (Jun 9, 2009)

Ravage said:


> Some 'old school' photos.


If you want to know why that Ranger is walking with his pinky sticking out... 
...it's because he's classy.

Look at that unbuckled LBE... wheres a Sergeant major when you need one?


----------



## Boondocksaint375 (Jun 9, 2009)

Bravo Five Romeo said:


> Look at that unbuckled LBE... wheres a Sergeant major when you need one?



Probably trying to locate the dude's weapon


----------



## Ravage (Jun 9, 2009)

Old-shool Rangers were so "cool", You guys were not as cool as they were


----------



## lancero (Jun 9, 2009)

The "Old Scrolls" didn't need weapons.  They just monkey-stomped the enemy into submission.


----------



## 0699 (Jun 9, 2009)

Bravo Five Romeo said:


> If you want to know why that Ranger is walking with his pinky sticking out...
> ...it's because he's classy.



Looks like he's counting...


----------

